# Great DIY BGA Removal Tool!



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

So unfortunatly I had an outbreak of BGA under the substrate and it managed to take hold around my hairgrass. (Direct sunlight in the mornings when I forget to close the shade for a week) Trying to remove it without it hurting the grass or spreading was a bit troubling. I managed to create the greatest removal tool with stuff I had around the house.

I started with two wooden food skewers, the kind you use to make a bbq kebob. One alone was a bit short to keep my hands dry so I used the small fish bag rubber bands to lash them together. Then I lashed some waterline tubing, left over from my fridge ice maker, to the skewer about 1 inch from the bottom of the stick. 

I used the stick to root around the substrate and dislodge the BGA, which was immediatly syphoned out through the waterline tubing. I could even suck the hairgrass directly into the tubing and it would pull the bga off the hairgrass without uprooting or breaking the blades. Worked great on the moss as well, pulled off the bga but not the moss.

I know its just basically a precision syphon and im sure its been used a thousand times over, but it worked so well I thought I would share.


----------



## rummynose (Dec 27, 2008)

That is a great idea!!


----------



## gamexeater (Sep 20, 2008)

Genious! Only wish that i could have thought of this when i had bga =[ would have saved me the trouble of uprooting all my HM when i siphoned the bga from the edge of my gravel.


----------



## nurseluu (Jan 18, 2008)

I used it for brown algae before and it work great too.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

cool idea


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------

